# Oyster shells?



## jrfehon (Feb 5, 2011)

Greetings! I just joined the forum and I've been growing orchids for about 3 years now so still beginning. I have 11 phrags including kovachii, besseae, and some caudatums. I also have around 20 paphs. I've read that kovachii and its hybrids need oyster shells but are there any other phrags/paphs that benefit from the shells? Any help would be great!

-Jason


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2011)

hi
welcome to the forum!
a quick search for "oyster shell" will give you lots of info


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 5, 2011)

I believe most of the multifloras, parvis (except delenatii) and brachys will benefit from occasional applications of oyster shell/limestone/dolomite...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2011)

Lots!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was told by an experienced grower to add dried egg shells to your mix?
Crazy?...Smelly?... for sure!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> I was told by an experienced grower to add dried egg shells to your mix?
> Crazy?...Smelly?... for sure!



I put them in my irrigation water and they dissolve over time. No smell


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I put them in my irrigation water and they dissolve over time. No smell


My wife would store piles of rinsed off egg shells on the kitchen counter to dry.

No smell.

We pound them up and throw them in the garden, but I haven't used them in the GH with orchids (I have too many other pH buffer projects going on to add another variable).


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> I was told by an experienced grower to add dried egg shells to your mix?
> Crazy?...Smelly?... for sure!


Not at all! I let them dry, grind them up in the food processor, sprinkle them on the chids & in the garden!


----------



## etex (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum- you came to the right place. I've been growing orchids for almost 3 years (3 yrs next month), and found this forum to be a gold mine of orchid info. Lots of expert growers here that are passionate about the hobby and very helpful to us newer growers. Feel free to ask about anything you need. The archives are also a great source of info. Beware that you will be tempted by the beautiful orchids you see here, and our vendors' sales. We're all addicted and great enablers!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome Jason, 
Phrag kovachii and Phrag fischeri are the two Phrags that want a mildly alkaline media, oyster shell is one way to get that. I top dress the pot with a 1/2 teaspoon of crushed oyster shell when I repot. Amount does not need to be exact. 

I buy crushed oyster shell at my local feed store, or Farm & Fleet, or Rural King, or any place that sells grit for raising poultry. Should be less than $ 10 for a 25 pound bag. 

Hope that helps


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> I buy crushed oyster shell at my local feed store, or Farm & Fleet, or Rural King, or any place that sells grit for raising poultry. Should be less than $ 10 for a 25 pound bag.



Once again, these quaint and archaic agricultural references!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Once again, these quaint and archaic agricultural references!



oke: Hey Eric, haven't you heard, urban farming is in these days. Its Green. Every city back yard or roof top should have a couple chickens, or even geese, bigger back yards a goat or the now _passe_ pot bellied pig. In the old Italian neighborhoods you might still find the odd pigeon coop. Forgetaboutit. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

This may be the truth!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo, How are all those critters "green"? 
They eat every last green thing and then fart it out.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

New fuel source?


----------



## gonewild (Feb 11, 2011)

Natural gas without drilling......I guess that is green afterall.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 15, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Leo, How are all those critters "green"?
> They eat every last green thing and then fart it out.



You know the first thing they would go for are the Cyps. Then the bonsai. 

Trust me, no farm animals in my backyard. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going to the pet store later and I will take a foto so you can see what about 5 oz goes for here! 
BTW, did someone let him know that its "crushed" oyster shells!?


----------



## gonewild (Feb 15, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> You know the first thing they would go for are the Cyps. Then the bonsai.
> 
> Trust me, no farm animals in my backyard. :rollhappy:



After they ate all the green then they would eat the oyster shell.
:rollhappy:

Speaking of oyster shell.... since that was what this thread started about.....
I put oyster shell in all my media, just because.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 15, 2011)

I would love to keep chickens in my yard...actually, I'd love silkie chickens! Unfortunately, I'm quite sure that the raccoons would love them even more.....


----------



## Ernie (Feb 15, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I would love to keep chickens in my yard...actually, I'd love silkie chickens! Unfortunately, I'm quite sure that the raccoons would love them even more.....



This strays a bit, but reminds me of a couple things (vacating wildlife). We put a seed feeder out and haven't filled it in months. I asked my wife and she said she never fills it either. Seemed odd until we connected the dots... we have _tons _of hawks in our neighborhood. Our birds are limited to the hawks, some white ibis and various egrets and herons. Once in a while we see mourning doves, but they have attitudes down here, grumpy northerners or something. But never a migrant robin or finch or whatever. The squirrels wear sneakers to keep ahead of the hawks. 

Also, we saw green iguanas at the flea market for a couple bucks each and joked about buying a dozen and letting them free in the back yard (wouldn't really do it!), then again reflected on how fat the hawks would get! But hey, iguanas need their calcium too (oyster shell tie-in from an otherwise thread hijack).


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 18, 2011)

Iguanas, are good roasted over a campfire, they eat orchids too you know.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2011)

"Everything is Food!"


----------



## gonewild (Feb 18, 2011)

NYEric said:


> "Everything is Food!"



Better get used to it.


----------

